
Ask HN: Monorepo (with git) best practices - luckyorlame
Hi,<p>Just getting started with a relatively small group who has decided to merge several small repos into one.<p>In this case, the code varies in purpose (some code in the current repos is reusable, some combine to make a single project and others are just stand alone stuff) and implementation (C++, Python, Java, SQL etc.) ++<p>I have worked with both monorepos and lots of little repos before.  I personally prefer the monorepo approach but recognize both the many repo and monorepos methods are valid.<p>However,  when I have worked successfully with a monorepos it was with a large teams and there was lots of tooling around SVC system to support it.<p>In this case we are small group using GIT and don’t have the resources to create a lot of tooling to support monorepos approach.<p>So my question is: what light weight approaches to monorepos management are recommended, what’s to be avoided. etc.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
itamarst
You already said it: monorepos happen in organizations with lots of tooling.

Outside those organizations, all the tooling assumes one application per repo.

As a result, monorepos don't work well outside those large organizations.

~~~
luckyorlame
Thanks, but I have reading that they work for smaller orgs as well. e.g.

[http://www.thedotpost.com/2016/05/fabien-potencier-
monolithi...](http://www.thedotpost.com/2016/05/fabien-potencier-monolithic-
repositories-vs-many-repositories) [https://speakerdeck.com/fabpot/a-monorepo-
vs-manyrepos](https://speakerdeck.com/fabpot/a-monorepo-vs-manyrepos)

[https://github.com/splitsh/lite](https://github.com/splitsh/lite)
[https://gist.github.com/morewry/d3419a38d74590493042544d4afa...](https://gist.github.com/morewry/d3419a38d74590493042544d4afa49a7)
[https://github.com/korfuri/awesome-
monorepo](https://github.com/korfuri/awesome-monorepo)

I was just hoping to connect some one who has some first hand (recent)
experience here.

Thanks.

